# Green "pixelation" on your ABC affiliate?



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been working with a contact at my local ABC affiliate to troubleshoot an issue that seems to plague ABC network shows delivered on MPEG4 locals.

The screen starts blocking/pixelating (mostly green) and then clears after about 3-4 seconds (sometimes longer). If you'd like a sample of this green block issue, please see the following link.






*Observed on both my HR20-700 and HR21-200.*

Thank you for your participation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I prefer the term "green pixelation" but I have seen it.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

We watch our ABC from the MPEG4 delivery of WCPO in Cincinnati. Lost and Jeopardy are shows I know for sure we watched, nothing like the video shows up here.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I prefer the term "green pixelation" but I have seen it.


Yeah, perhaps that's better.  I like the word puke too. Can you change the title of the thread?


----------



## mrpull (Jan 16, 2008)

I observed similar distortion Sunday night during the Oscars on Utah's ABC 4 KTVX.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

I see it on every single ABC show that I watch or record. I did not need to look at your sample to know what you speak of! 

Green puke is a great description.

My ABC affilate via MPEG4 is KGO in San Francisco. However, I also see this from my OTA from the Sacramento affiliate. One of the guys from that station hangs around in the forums and I have posted that it happens there and seem to be the only one.

I am so glad to know this is not me going nuts...

ETA - at first, thought this was from rain, since it looks sort of similar to rain fade, but the audio never cuts out when the puke occurs. Thought I would add this last comment after posting.


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes I see this on every show I record via MPEG4 from KGO San Francisco. I have multiple HR20's and it happens on all of them. I have finally resorted to recording the shows via OTA MPEG2 which doesn't have the issue but takes more disk space. 

I do not see the problem with other MPEG4 San Francisco locals.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

This is a big problem for our dma scranton/wilkes-barre abc wnep. There have been rumors regarding what the problem might be for us and we got word tonight from a wnep engineer that Directv will fix the problem (at least for us) "very soon".


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> This is a big problem for our dma scranton/wilkes-barre abc wnep. There have been rumors regarding what the problem might be for us and we got word tonight from a wnep engineer that Directv will fix the problem (at least for us) "very soon".


I wont even record off 16 its so bad. I get the DNS from ny so I use it instead.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Horrible green puke on the my abc local, I have been watching the ny 86 feed. I hope D fixes it soon.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

We have seen this issue on the Washington DC ABC affiliate WJLA, most recently during the Oscars. Don't watch a lot of other ABC shows, so can't attest to the frequency of it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Yeah, perhaps that's better.  I like the word puke too. Can you change the title of the thread?


I've happily changed the title but left the poll title for those who like a more "visceral" description.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I get the green "puke" on the delivered ABC Washington DC affiliate to the point where it's a real pain. The screen will pixel up and it can cause several seconds loss of the content picture and sound.

I haven't noticed it when watching the ABC channel OTA using my TV set's internal digital tuner. 

I thought maybe it had something to do with my HR20-700 and am somewhat relieved to see that it appears to be a system wide problem. Now if only "they" can get it fixed.

Anyone know if D and ABC are working the problem?


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rob-NovA said:


> We have seen this issue on the Washington DC ABC affiliate WJLA, most recently during the Oscars. Don't watch a lot of other ABC shows, so can't attest to the frequency of it.


I watch Lost, Eli Stone, and Desperate Houswives, and it appears every show, every time, and has for 2 years now! On my HR20, I will only record over-the-air HD for ABC because I get so angry, but my other tv has an HR21 which can't use over the air. I am stuck with getting green pixelation 3 or 4 times per hour, every time.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> We watch our ABC from the MPEG4 delivery of WCPO in Cincinnati. Lost and Jeopardy are shows I know for sure we watched, nothing like the video shows up here.


I have seen this with WCPO, usually right near the beginning of a show. It also has happened at the beginning of a newscast. It does only last for a few seconds and then I won't see it for a long time.


----------



## Jim1234 (Sep 2, 2007)

I see it during Lost here in Chicago (WLS). I have not noticed it on other locals.


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

The thread about this issue occuring with the Washington DC ABC affiliate was started in October 2006, and the issue is still ongoing. Seems kinda ridiculous to me. I wonder what Allbritton is doing over there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Saw this again on KABC-MPEG4 on an episode of "Eli Stone" from two weeks ago.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Got the green pixellation and sound skip here in Philly. It's gotten worse recently, particularly after latest update. I've emailed WPVI (channel 6) and am waiting for answer. Also have antenna, and problem doesn't occur on OTA feed of 6-1, which is also HD. SD sat feed is fine also. Sure wish I knew the transponder for WPVI HD in Philly!


----------



## beckp (Sep 20, 2007)

I get it on ABC for both the DirecTV offering and OTA out of Washington DC ...really bugs me when watching Lost! All other locals via DT or OTA is fine ...


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

Have been seeing this for 2 years! (WJLA in DC)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

joesigg said:


> Got the green pixellation and sound skip here in Philly. It's gotten worse recently, particularly after latest update. I've emailed WPVI (channel 6) and am waiting for answer. Also have antenna, and problem doesn't occur on OTA feed of 6-1, which is also HD. SD sat feed is fine also. Sure wish I knew the transponder for WPVI HD in Philly!


+1

Back to WABC for me!


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

Same problem here in Philly with our local ABC and Mpeg 4


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw this last night while watching the Tenn/Vandy game on ESPN on channel 206. ABC owns ESPN, right? Also several times the screen just went black for a second..


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

As others have noted, in the Washington DC metro area - on the local ABC affilliate (channel 7 WJLA) has had this issue for a long time - I've only been able to watch it in HD since Sept. 2006 when I got my HR20 - but it has been there for at least that long. Very annoying during shows like Lost, etc. - especially as it seems to pop up during key scenes. One thing I've noticed - I've NEVER seen it happen during commercials! Of course many commercials are not in High Def so maybe that's part of it? On a typical hour long show, it happens 3 to 4 times during the show. Very annoying.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have seen it here in Dallas a number of times, we go through a week with the problem and then no problem for several weeks, then it is back again. Only on ABC network HD, I have never seen it on the local news which is in HD also (but that does not mean it never has happened, just not while I have been watching). From time to time we get pixelation on other network HD, but the green squares pixelation only on the ABC channel.
By the way, just FYI, our ABC channel WFAA is one of the few that is upconverted to 1080i from its original 720p.


----------



## pnyberg (Oct 31, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I've been working with a contact at my local ABC affiliate to troubleshoot an issue that seems to plague ABC network shows delivered on MPEG4 locals.
> 
> The screen starts blocking/pixelating (mostly green) and then clears after about 3-4 seconds (sometimes longer). If you'd like a sample of this green block issue, please see the following link.
> 
> ...


I have been having the above problem and a more serious problem which I am curious if it has been happening to others. I use KGO-DT San Francisco for my LIL and here is what has been happening:

On occasion, I will be recording two shows at the same time and when I go to the ABC show, I have an hour show with nothing but black screen and no audio. This has happened on Lost, Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice, all ABC primetime shows.

From what I can troubleshoot, it occurs when I am recording on the second tuner on my HR21-700, but it is intermittent and due to the writers strike at the time, there was not a lot of recording of new shows going on.

Is anyone else having recording problems with just ABC HD? I was going to swap out my HR21, but with a 750GB eSATA HDD, I have quite a lot of content to go through before I can do so and wanted to see if this is a unique problem or something common. Based on the replies for the green "pukey" pixelation from ABC-HD, I thought others may share my pain.

Thanks.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

This is a problem that I observe on H20s as well as HR20s. People have been able to capture it with the DVR, but it is NOT related to the DVR. It is a problem between ABC and Directv.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Good old DirecTV told me in an e-mail to unplug, wait 15 minutes and try again - even after I told them it wasn't related to the reciever. 

We'll see if they write back after my rewording of the problem.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

It has to be a problem with Direct TV, my network ABC is fine. Its the Local HD ABC that has the problem. This only happened after the last upgrade, watching the local news is annoying since the picture cuts out and then I get the green screen. My last upgrade was in Jan, everything was working fine up until then.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't think it is associated with the upgrade, it's been around for a long time. I saw a post from someone in Atlanta who said that according to the local Atlanta ABC station it was a problem with ABC's encoder, the problem does not show up on the original OTA signal but when DirecTV converts it from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4, some problem in the MPEG-2 bitstream causes this glitch in the MPEG-4 signal. Given what we see, that would make sense.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

jimed1 said:


> I saw this last night while watching the Tenn/Vandy game on ESPN on channel 206. ABC owns ESPN, right? Also several times the screen just went black for a second..


I was watching something on ESPN about 1 week ago (I can't remember what) and it happened. I had the exact same thought... both are owned by ABC. This has got to be something unique about ABC's programming. I have only seen it on my local ABC affiliate (WJLA) and the one time on ESPN. And it only seems to happen on the D* MPEG4 channels. I have an OTA hookup for my HR10-250 in the bedroom and it does not have this problem at all.

Brian


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> I don't think it is associated with the upgrade, it's been around for a long time. I saw a post from someone in Atlanta who said that according to the local Atlanta ABC station it was a problem with ABC's encoder, the problem does not show up on the original OTA signal but when DirecTV converts it from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4, some problem in the MPEG-2 bitstream causes this glitch in the MPEG-4 signal. Given what we see, that would make sense.


Appreciate all the feedback.

My goal was not to beat up DirecTV but to see if Sacramento was the only DMA with the issue. Seems MANY across many states see this issue.

Thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, several time during the Oscars (KGO San Francisco).


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Golfman said:


> I get the green "puke" on the delivered ABC Washington DC affiliate to the point where it's a real pain. The screen will pixel up and it can cause several seconds loss of the content picture and sound.


As many others have stated here, I get the GP during nearly every -- perhaps every -- ABC show. No loss of sound, however; the dialogue continues just fine through the green meanie.

And while we're bashing WJLA, it seems to be the most frequent perpetrator of not switching the image back to HD 16:9 after a 4:3 commercial break. Shouldn't that be automated? Why is it switched at all? Can't they just send the 4:3 image through at 16:9?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> And while we're bashing WJLA, it seems to be the most frequent perpetrator of not switching the image back to HD 16:9 after a 4:3 commercial break. Shouldn't that be automated? Why is it switched at all? Can't they just send the 4:3 image through at 16:9?


I see that (less frequently as of late) on some of our local affialiates. You ask a good question. What does happen if they don't switch it? I'll let someone with more experience speak to that.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have noticed this on my local ABC HD Affiliate WTVD in Raleigh-Durham, NC


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

Another viewer of WJLA-7 here in the Washington DC suburbs. This occurs in EVERY show we record on ABC. Not exagerating - I mean EVERY show and it's been that way ever since I got my HR20's. Someone fix this already!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i've seen it before on the local ABC here in Memphis... but probably not as pronounced as your video... 

I've also see it more in the form of pixels... not "blocks"... that show up then fade out slowly... especially after a scene cut in a program...


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Fixed for wilkes-barre, pa wnep 16 is Fixed as of 6pm last night!!!


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another viewer of WJLA-7 here in Washington DC. Notice it every week during Lost. It's awful. Sometimes lasts up to 10 seconds. During those 10 seconds, my temperature rises about 10 degrees.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

We have seen the "green pixalation" as well. It always seems to happen only when the "good" shows are on.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> We have seen the "green pixalation" as well. It always seems to happen only when the "good" shows are on.


ABC has good shows?

I have recently seen problems with local chaanel with Green and also the 771 message.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

ABC (KSAT12 locally) is the absolute worst for HD quality. Bad pixelation, lipsynch issues, audio drop out. You name it, they have it. It is the only channel I have problems with.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> We have seen the "green pixalation" as well. It always seems to happen only when the "good" shows are on.


Spanky, why would you watch anything other than good shows?


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

As others have stated, we are having this issue in the Philly area. Another "enhancement" with the latest software release?


----------



## rna_dna (Nov 6, 2007)

Chalk me up as yet another annoyed viewer of WJLA in the Washington, DC area. ABC shows are the only ones where I get the "green puke". It happens several times during EVERY episde of Lost. In fact, as I was watching the clip on YouTube that was originally posted, it happened to me at the EXACT same spot (where they are on the porch of that house). How odd...


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

awful pixelation tonight...posted to youtube...26 seconds of puke


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> awful pixelation tonight...posted to youtube...26 seconds of puke


I was having a lot of the same problem shown in your video on both of my HR21-700s. Three days ago I pulled the ethernet cable of both of them and have not had the problem since. If you have an ethernet cable attached, remove it for a couple of days and see if you get the same results.


----------



## ShotgunG (Feb 8, 2008)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> awful pixelation tonight...posted to youtube...26 seconds of puke


I see you're in DC and I'm out here watching KGO in San Francisco and had the same puke in the same spot for the same length of time, so perhaps it's got something to do with the master feed from ABC to the affiliate? (garbage in, garbage out?)


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

I called directv yesterday and they said they are aware of the issue and they are in the investigation phase of this issue and are collecting data. that seems hopeful except I was told the same thing a year and a half ago. Anyway, they took down my zip code. we'll see. bpratt, I'll try unplugging the ethernet cable for next week's episode.


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't ask me why, but the only time I seem to notice it is when Lost comes on... Last night, it happened for about 30 sec at the beginning of the episode, and 8-10 seconds at the end. It seems to happen on EVERY episode too! Very frustrating, considering Lost has a bunch of hidden visual clues.


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> I called directv yesterday and they said they are aware of the issue and they are in the investigation phase of this issue and are collecting data. that seems hopeful except I was told the same thing a year and a half ago. Anyway, they took down my zip code. we'll see. bpratt, I'll try unplugging the ethernet cable for next week's episode.


Could it be that time passes at a different rate at Directv than in the real world?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

DocTauri said:


> Don't ask me why, but the only time I seem to notice it is when Lost comes on... Last night, it happened for about 30 sec at the beginning of the episode, and 8-10 seconds at the end. It seems to happen on EVERY episode too! Very frustrating, considering Lost has a bunch of hidden visual clues.


I can echo that, for WJLA in DC. Same parts of the show, as other posters in other markets have noted.

It does seem to be an ABC-DirectTV interface problem, not necessarily at the affiliate level.


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> I can echo that, for WJLA in DC. Same parts of the show, as other posters in other markets have noted.
> 
> It does seem to be an ABC-DirectTV interface problem, not necessarily at the affiliate level.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that this is the same affiliate I'm receiving from, WJLA.

Doc


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I watched lost last night and not one time did this happen. Guess WNEP has it fixed.


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

DocTauri said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that this is the same affiliate I'm receiving from, WJLA.
> 
> Doc


This was one reason I just dropped E* and switched. I was hoping that it was isolated to E*. I am in DC and it was only on ABC HD. Sounds like a source issue. DISH had no record of the problem as recently as last week. I probably talked to them 10 times about the problem and got fed up. I have not watched my first D* episode of Lost yet, it is recorded. I am concerned now.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

fairport said:


> Could it be that time passes at a different rate at Directv than in the real world?


Very funny. :lol: Watched it OTA in my DMA so I can't confirm the puke reports. I recorded it on my HR21 so I'll review it and post it.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> I can echo that, for WJLA in DC. Same parts of the show, as other posters in other markets have noted.
> 
> It does seem to be an ABC-DirectTV interface problem, not necessarily at the affiliate level.


Agree with you. It also appears that some DMA's have been fixed.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

dconfer said:


> I watched lost last night and not one time did this happen. Guess WNEP has it fixed.


Yes dconfer it was fixed Wed. Night...Interestingly enough it was a decoder in NH of all places.
Anyway not one green puke problem yet!


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

I had the same issue in Washington, DC watching Lost last night.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I am told the problem is in a piece of equipment the ABC affiliates use called a "stream splicer". I assume this splices the network feed digital bitstream with a locally-generated digital bitstream, so the local affiliate can insert commercials, newsbreaks etc. Apparently there is a hardware fix for this problem - some ABC affiliates may have fixed the problem already.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> I am told the problem is in a piece of equipment the ABC affiliates use called a "stream splicer". I assume this splices the network feed digital bitstream with a locally-generated digital bitstream, so the local affiliate can insert commercials, newsbreaks etc. Apparently there is a hardware fix for this problem - some ABC affiliates may have fixed the problem already.


Sounds like the same piece of equipment that screws up the switching from 4:3 during commercial breaks to 16:9 when show resumes.

Why do only ABC affiliates have this problem? Are they the only ones who bought this stream splicer? Maybe Oprah made them take it to get the rights to her show.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I see it regularly during Lost (I don't watch anything else on ABC). I have never seen this particular artifact on the other stations (NBC blocks like mad! If there's any kind of movement, the entire screen looks like a mosaic, but don't get me started on the lack of quality at NBC. I'm just happy that they finally trained the monkey in the control room in Reno to flip the switch on weekends so NHL games actually come through in HD!)


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Sounds like the same piece of equipment that screws up the switching from 4:3 during commercial breaks to 16:9 when show resumes.
> 
> Why do only ABC affiliates have this problem? Are they the only ones who bought this stream splicer? Maybe Oprah made them take it to get the rights to her show.


In many (most) stations the switch from 4:3 to 16:9 is done (or not done!) manually.
The network stations use different technology. I know Fox uses a splicer also but I think it is from a different manufacturer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have heard that there are some very large affiliates that still use what amounts to a light switch.


----------



## flippedout (Sep 2, 2007)

This had been a real problem with the majority of my locals (Atlanta) and a lot of other HD channels. It seems to be better, not fixed by any stretch, just better. Last night Lost had a small issue in the beginning and then 3/4 through. 

I have a colleague at work that just got DTV HD and they have not had any issues and we will be watching the same shows - difference is I have HR-20 700, they have the 100. Hmmmm.....


----------



## JackBikes (Feb 14, 2008)

It was doing it big time on Lost, last night.

Jack


----------



## l123 (Sep 18, 2007)

ravinpat said:


> Horrible green puke on the my abc local, I have been watching the ny 86 feed. I hope D fixes it soon.


ditto - Oscar's night was bad; now it is mostly barbled sound.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

Same thing here in Madison on my HR-20 when recording Lost. But when that green pixelation starts, it seems to go back and forth between 2 green pixelated frames for a random amount of time, and suddenly I'm X minutes into the show, I get maybe 1 or 2 more clear frames, then I'm at the end of the show. There's no audio at all. 2 weeks ago, I recorded Lost via the DTV satellite channel & via the OTA ABC channel w/ regular antenna. Both channels looked fine in real-time pre-Lost, but neither recording was watchable -- same thing, but at slightly different times, on both of them. Last night's attempt to record Lost resulted in a 23 minute recording of all black, and the play progress bar kept toggling between 0:00, the end of the recording, and Pause. It also locked up my HR-20 and I had to do a red button reset when I tried to watch it.

DTV HR-20 is 1 for 4 on recording Lost so far this season. All times that it failed, it was recording 2 HD shows that were both channel numbers below 100, and the one that wasn't Lost (ESPN or ESPN-2) recorded just fine. The 1 time it recorded OK, the other program I was recording was on Big Ten, and both recordings came out OK. Last night, it recorded the Badger basketball game on ESPN just fine, but Lost was, well... lost, as described above. Next week, I'll try to record just Lost (hopefully there are no Badger basketball games at the same time on ESPN)

This also happens on the local NBC & FOX channels from time to time. Last Sunday's Meet The Press had that same problem, and it was the only thing I recorded at that time. I also experienced this same problem many times in December, trying to watch Packer football games. It happened 3 weekend Packer games in a row, then everything seemed fine until the season premiere of Lost.

For me, I don't think this is an ABC problem. I think it's a tuner problem of some sort on the HD DVR. (Mine's an HR-20).

This is very annoying, to put it mildly, since Lost is my favorite show.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Always on Sacramento DMA MPEG 4 ABC for me. I notice it the most on _Lost_. _Meet the Press_ on NBC broke up here also last Sunday?


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Lost is probably the only ABC show we watch, but we see the exact same problem as the OP mentioned in Phoenix on KNXV Channel 15. I have never seen this on any other local MPEG4 HD channel.


----------



## rna_dna (Nov 6, 2007)

As for WJLA I am not surprised there is some problem with their equipment. I must have called their engineering department half a dozen times during last college football season with HD issues. BTW, I don't mean D* issues, because I was having them OTA as well. :-( They seemed not to care one iota that they were having all these problems so I am not going to hold my breath for them to fix the "green puke" problem.

They have to be the absolute worst ABC affiliate in the country. Ironic that the ABC affiliate in our great nation's capital is a piece of crap. :-(


----------



## miller1412 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just had my HR21 installed two weeks ago. Green puke did not show up until Oscar night but has been on my local ABC affiliate ever since. D* technician is coming out tomorrow. It doesn't sound like they will accomplish much from reading this thread but I will post the results.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

miller1412 said:


> I just had my HR21 installed two weeks ago. Green puke did not show up until Oscar night but has been on my local ABC affiliate ever since. D* technician is coming out tomorrow. It doesn't sound like they will accomplish much from reading this thread but I will post the results.


Welcome to DBS Talk. If you're having an installer come out to "fix" the green puke issue I'm sorry to tell you he won't be able to help you. I thought this issue was isolated to my DMA or a few DMA's. Sounds like it's more widespread. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

rna_dna said:


> As for WJLA I am not surprised there is some problem with their equipment. I must have called their engineering department half a dozen times during last college football season with HD issues. BTW, I don't mean D* issues, because I was having them OTA as well. :-( They seemed not to care one iota that they were having all these problems so I am not going to hold my breath for them to fix the "green puke" problem.
> 
> They have to be the absolute worst ABC affiliate in the country. Ironic that the ABC affiliate in our great nation's capital is a piece of crap. :-(


Yeah, that does suck. I just watched Lost from this week, my first episode after switching from E* this week. The green puke showed up really bad in the first couple of minutes (helicopter in storm) and then again at the very end. But lasted for about 30 seconds each time. I never had the problem with College Football on E*. Just a side question, are HD locals on D* Mpeg2? The picture quality was noticeably worse than on E* for Lost.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not convinced that this is a WJLA problem. It could end up being so. But here is my experience...

I have had the green puke problem on my HR20-700 for the past couple of months. _For me_, it seemed to start when the latest software release for the HR20 went national.

When watching "Lost" Thursday night (which has been awesome this year BTW), I had the green puke really bad in the first couple of minutes. It was the worst I've seen so far. However, last night I was cleaning up recorded shows on my HR10-250 in the bedroom. That episode of "Lost" was on the HR10. Just for grins, I decided to watch the first 2 minutes again. No green puke.

My HR10 records OTA. And it makes me suspicious about D* and MPEG4 on my HR20. Why would the exact same program have green puke every week on a show and the exact same show on the HR10 shows no green puke? If it was in WJLA's stream, you would think that it would manifest itself on both platforms.

BTW... I don't hold WJLA innocent in this. I remember a few years back when I was getting HD strictly via OTA and had different problems with pixelation breakups. And that was definitely a WJLA problem. But I'm not convinced that this one is.

Brian


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> I'm not convinced that this is a WJLA problem. It could end up being so. But here is my experience...
> 
> I have had the green puke problem on my HR20-700 for the past couple of months. For me, it seemed to start when the software release latest release for the HR20 went national.
> 
> ...


THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM RELATED TO THE HR20! It first showed up two years ago when the HR20 DID NOT EXIST! It is a problem with the transmission of ABC feeds from the local to Directv's MPEG4 feed. This has been documented on several threads. It has nothing to do with HR20 releases. The HR20 simply made it possible to capture occurences of it. The Washington, DC market was the most vocal about it, but it does seem to be occuring elsewhere. It is funny that people notice this problem when Lost comes on. Does anyone watch anything on ABC but Lost?


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

fairport said:


> THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM RELATED TO THE HR20! It first showed up two years ago when the HR20 DID NOT EXIST! It is a problem with the transmission of ABC feeds from the local to Directv's MPEG4 feed. This has been documented on several threads. It has nothing to do with HR20 releases. The HR20 simply made it possible to capture occurences of it. The Washington, DC market was the most vocal about it, but it does seem to be occuring elsewhere. It is funny that people notice this problem when Lost comes on. Does anyone watch anything on ABC but Lost?


I'm going back to my post trying to find where I said it was a problem related to the HR20. And I'm having trouble finding that reference. But thanks for the all CAPS letting me know that it isn't. 

My only comment regarding the HR20 was that "for me (in italics), it seemed to start when the latest software release for the HR20 went national". I watch a lot of ABC and never had a problem before the latest software release. Coincidence? Perhaps. But it's still information relevant to the discussion.

I am suspicious of D* and the MPEG4 stream as this is not something I've ever seen until I started using the HR20. The HR10 cannot receive MPEG-4 channels and thus would not exhibit this problem if it is an issue between streams from ABC and D*'s handling of them when encoding (is that the right terminology?) them into MPEG4.

Brian


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> I'm going back to my post trying to find where I said it was a problem related to the HR20. And I'm having trouble finding that reference.


Sorry if I seemed a littled peeved, but this problem has been going on for so long. This thread is posted in the HR20 section. (I first noticed the problem on an H20 when MPEG4 was first turned on.) This issue is frustrating to say the least. As someone else in this thread has said, Lost is a show with a lot of visual clues and to have key scenes garbled every week is not acceptable. (BTW, I do see the same issue on Jeapordy, on WJLA in DC.)


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

fairport said:


> Sorry if I seemed a littled peeved, but this problem has been going on for so long. This thread is posted in the HR20 section. (I first noticed the problem on an H20 when MPEG4 was first turned on.) This issue is frustrating to say the least. As someone else in this thread has said, Lost is a show with a lot of visual clues and to have key scenes garbled every week is not acceptable. (BTW, I do see the same issue on Jeapordy, on WJLA in DC.)


NP. I have also noticed it during "Eli Stone" (which airs immediately following "Lost"). Additionally, I was watching ESPN-HD a few weeks ago (also an ABC station) and saw the green puke. So it seems likely that this is something between the feed from ABC and how D* is re-transmitting it. Otherwise, you would think we would be seeing this on more of the new HD channels and HD locals.

Personally, I'm so fed up with this that I have decided to run another cable to my HR20-700 and use the OFF-AIR feed instead of the MPEG4 feed. It just stinks to pay so much for "quality" programming only to have the experience degraded by the green puke (and the other problems D* (and others) have in broadcasting HD like lipsync, pixelation, etc.).

Brian


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> NP. Additionally, I was watching ESPN-HD a few weeks ago (also an ABC station) and saw the green puke.
> Brian


Just curious, was that the MPEG4 ESPN not the old ESPN-HD on 73?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

fairport said:


> Just curious, was that the MPEG4 ESPN not the old ESPN-HD on 73?


Is ESPN coming down in MPEG4 at this point?


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

fairport said:


> Just curious, was that the MPEG4 ESPN not the old ESPN-HD on 73?


It was the new MPEG4 version on channel 206. That's a good point though. I will try 73 from now on (especially with March Madness approaching) and see if the problem does not present itself there.

Even if that works, we are out of luck in the long-run since D* will eventually phase out all MPEG2 channels.

Brian


----------



## Eich (Jan 9, 2007)

My wife and I have been frustrated with this a lot lately. We both miss having an OTA option since it's no longer possible to diplex in the OTA feed on one of the two coax runs we have going to our main TV. It'll be quite difficul tto get a separate OTA coax to this TV and we shouldn't have to.

Neither of us can recall the last time we watched something recorded on the Washington DC HD locall channels from DirecTV that didn't break up at some point during the program.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> It was the new MPEG4 version on channel 206. That's a good point though. I will try 73 from now on (especially with March Madness approaching) and see if the problem does not present itself there.
> 
> Even if that works, we are out of luck in the long-run since D* will eventually phase out all MPEG2 channels.
> 
> Brian


The two ESPN HD channels are the same channel, MPEG-2, your receiver just makes the channel appear in two places in the guide.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was watching the Bulls-Cavs game on ABC on Sunday and there was a LOT of the green puke, it happened all throughout the game. I don't think I have ever seen this on the ESPN channels in the Philly market, and I watch a lot of ESPN, ESPN2, etc. I have only had the HR20 for about 2 weeks, though, so maybe I've just been lucky. Does D* know about this, and are they going to "fix" it? It doesn't sound promising if this has been happening since the beginning of MPEG4.


----------



## jocho910 (Mar 3, 2008)

I to am in the Washinton D.C. area. I get the green monster ABC, CBS, And NBC. FOX seems to be OK. I started really noticing it when they launched their new HD Channels in November. I can't get throuh an episode of CSI or LOST without it happening and its maddening. I know for a FACT that there is nothing that a service tech can do about it but I am going to play the game with D* and see what happens. I have a tech coming out on Friday the 7th. After he fails to fix the issue I will repost. D* won't even acknowledge that there is an issue in my area. So I urge all of you to CALL and CALL often. Believe me there is strength in numbers and they do not want to lose your service.

BTW - told the guy about these forums and they are basically trained to telll you that people on the internet don't know what they are talking about. Just GREAT!


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> Personally, I'm so fed up with this that I have decided to run another cable to my HR20-700 and use the OFF-AIR feed instead of the MPEG4 feed. It just stinks to pay so much for "quality" programming only to have the experience degraded by the green puke (and the other problems D* (and others) have in broadcasting HD like lipsync, pixelation, etc.).


Good luck with that. I tried recording Lost via the DTV feed & the OTA feed on my HR-20 700 here in Madison & both were unwatchable. My "green puke" problem is just the start of it though -- when I see "green puke", I can forget about seeing anything else in that recording for at least 15-20 mins. It usually happens again right away and then I'm suddenly at the end of the recording. It really makes Lost a whole lot more mysterious. (see my post on page 3 for more info on what I'm seeing).

I record to an external eSATA drive (Seagate FreeAgent 750GB), have my HR-20 plugged into a working ethernet jack and have no phone line. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but these are the things that are "different from the default" on my setup.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

fairport said:


> Sorry if I seemed a littled peeved, but this problem has been going on for so long. This thread is posted in the HR20 section. (I first noticed the problem on an H20 when MPEG4 was first turned on.) This issue is frustrating to say the least. As someone else in this thread has said, Lost is a show with a lot of visual clues and to have key scenes garbled every week is not acceptable. (BTW, I do see the same issue on Jeapordy, on WJLA in DC.)


I have never seen it on my H20 only my two HR20's (1-700 1-100) It began in June 2006 when they installed the first HR20, Ive had the H20 since Jan 2006. I also have the "green puke" recorded on WJLA(7), WTTG(5),WUSA(9) and WRC(4). I will admit it happens everyday on WJLA and less frequently on the others. I do get pixelization without the green on one of the others everyday. It does not occur on any other HD channel. And yes it seems to happen more often on "Lost". 7 min. in the beginning and 2 min. at the end last week. I will agree it is a broadcast issue, but why does it only occur on Directv and not Dish Network? They have had their head in the sand for over 18 months but I now understand that a team has been assembled to get this corrected. I happen to believe it is poor quality of the HR20 receivers!


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

jocho910 said:


> I to am in the Washinton D.C. area. I get the green monster ABC, CBS, And NBC. FOX seems to be OK. I started really noticing it when they launched their new HD Channels in November. I can't get throuh an episode of CSI or LOST without it happening and its maddening. I know for a FACT that there is nothing that a service tech can do about it but I am going to play the game with D* and see what happens. I have a tech coming out on Friday the 7th. After he fails to fix the issue I will repost. D* won't even acknowledge that there is an issue in my area. So I urge all of you to CALL and CALL often. Believe me there is strength in numbers and they do not want to lose your service.
> 
> BTW - told the guy about these forums and they are basically trained to telll you that people on the internet don't know what they are talking about. Just GREAT!


You are probably wasting your time. I have had 21 visits by as many as 8 techs at a time to no avail. They are beginning to believe it is on their end. I know I have spent at least 200 hours working with them on this issue. I referred them to the YouTube post someone has posted with the puke on Lost. They actually admited they were already aware of the YouTube post.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

fairport said:


> Sorry if I seemed a littled peeved, but this problem has been going on for so long. This thread is posted in the HR20 section. (I first noticed the problem on an H20 when MPEG4 was first turned on.) This issue is frustrating to say the least. As someone else in this thread has said, Lost is a show with a lot of visual clues and to have key scenes garbled every week is not acceptable. (BTW, I do see the same issue on Jeapordy, on WJLA in DC.)


If you are having the green pixeliztion on Local HD Mpeg4 Channels in Washington DC send your information by e-mail to the office of the President. Send card number with serial number and model receiver along with as much description of the problem to <email removed>. Please do not cover her up with e-mails. This is for green pixelization on local HD channels only.

_Mod note: Email removed, as specific permission was not granted to have the email address posted_
Post your issues here in this this thread, as the thread will serve as a "contact point" to post the issues.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

fairport said:


> THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM RELATED TO THE HR20! It first showed up two years ago when the HR20 DID NOT EXIST! It is a problem with the transmission of ABC feeds from the local to Directv's MPEG4 feed. This has been documented on several threads. It has nothing to do with HR20 releases. The HR20 simply made it possible to capture occurences of it. The Washington, DC market was the most vocal about it, but it does seem to be occuring elsewhere. It is funny that people notice this problem when Lost comes on. Does anyone watch anything on ABC but Lost?


I don't watch Lost at all and I get it to one degree or another in every show I watch on WJLA and I watch a number of different shows on WJLA. The only way for me to eliminate it is to watch the channel OTA directly thru my TV set's onboard digital tuner.

Since I can't always watch shows when they're broadcast live I have occasion to try to record them on my HR20-700 and it's rare to get a recorded show that doesnt contain the GP.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Golfman said:


> I don't watch Lost at all and I get it to one degree or another in every show I watch on WJLA and I watch a number of different shows on WJLA. The only way for me to eliminate it is to watch the channel OTA directly thru my TV set's onboard digital tuner.
> 
> Since I can't always watch shows when they're broadcast live I have occasion to try to record them on my HR20-700 and it's rare to get a recorded show that doesnt contain the GP.


I forgot to mention that I don't have this problem with WJLA shows recorded on my R15-500 but these are SD.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> If you are having the green pixeliztion on Local HD Mpeg4 Channels in Washington DC send your information by e-mail to the office of the President. Send card number with serial number and model receiver along with as much description of the problem to <email removed>. Please do not cover her up with e-mails. This is for green pixelization on local HD channels only.


Who is evalenzuela? Isn't Chase Carey the president of directv?


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> Who is evalenzuela? Isn't Chase Carey the president of directv?


I said the office of the President. She is on the team in the office of the president who is trying to get as much information gathered as soon as possible about this green pixelization. I have spent days over the last 20 months trying to get them to take this issue seriously. I understand this team in the presidents office has been formed to get the data gathered and get this problem behind them. She has been the most helpful DirecTV employee I have dealt with. She asked me to get this request out to get as much feedback as possible as soon as possible.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> I said the office of the President. She is on the team in the office of the president who is trying to get as much information gathered as soon as possible about this green pixelization. I have spent days over the last 20 months trying to get them to take this issue seriously. I understand this team in the presidents office has been formed to get the data gathered and get this problem behind them. She has been the most helpful DirecTV employee I have dealt with. She asked me to get this request out to get as much feedback as possible as soon as possible.


Alright, I'll give it a try. I saw that you said the office of the President, but I didn't know who she was in particular. If she was Chase's secretary, I wouldn't expect anything to get done with my e-mail except deleted. If there is a team actively looking for input, I'll give her an e-mail. As I have said in this and other thread, I've been experiencing problems with WJLA for almost two years now, with two different dishes, an HR20-700 and an Hr21-700. Something has to be done.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

As someone else noted, I also occasionally see the green puke on ESPN HD...

here is what I captured this morning...


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> If you are having the green pixeliztion on Local HD Mpeg4 Channels in Washington DC send your information by e-mail to the office of the President. Send card number with serial number and model receiver along with as much description of the problem to <email removed>. Please do not cover her up with e-mails. This is for green pixelization on local HD channels only.


I just sent an email to this address, I hope you are right that they are actively looking for a solution. I'm in the Philly market, and I think this is a big problem there as well (on ABC only). Thanks!


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> As someone else noted, I also occasionally see the green puke on ESPN HD...
> 
> here is what I captured this morning...


WOW, migrating from the local HD's. Hope they get this soon!


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

voted never seen it, and then I thought "wait a minute, when was the last time I actually watched ABC?" so I may have to to disqualify my vote due to lack of first hand knowledge.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

VAHDFan said:


> WOW, migrating from the local HD's. Hope they get this soon!


well... ESPN is owned by ABC


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

leww37334 said:


> voted never seen it, and then I thought "wait a minute, when was the last time I actually watched ABC?" so I may have to to disqualify my vote due to lack of first hand knowledge.


What I find interesting (and not in such a good way) is that there are not more people complaining to E* and D*. Here in the DC area there have to be 50k + HD dishes? Just a wild guess. But if this is happening on ABC for them all do they just sit and say "Wow, the price we have to pay for HD"? I switched from E* after 18 months of people out, saying it is not a known issue yadayadayada. I probably called 15 times trying to find a resolution and then finally switched. Only to unfortunately find out it is not only E*.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

VAHDFan said:


> I said the office of the President. She is on the team in the office of the president who is trying to get as much information gathered as soon as possible about this green pixelization. I have spent days over the last 20 months trying to get them to take this issue seriously. I understand this team in the presidents office has been formed to get the data gathered and get this problem behind them. She has been the most helpful DirecTV employee I have dealt with. She asked me to get this request out to get as much feedback as possible as soon as possible.


Ok, I sent an email as you requested. Thanks for persisting in trying to get them to address the problem and if you get further feedback from D* would appreciate your posting it.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Sent my e-mail . I really hope they fix this soon . It seems to be getting worse . Last night my wife was real pissed and kept yelling for me every time it happened .


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

puffnstuff said:


> Sent my e-mail . I really hope they fix this soon . It seems to be getting worse . Last night my wife was real pissed and kept yelling for me every time it happened .


I never imagined such an active thread would start from my post. I knew the issue was happening in the San Francisco and Sacramento DMA but had no clue it was a widespread. Thanks to all who provided (and continue to provide) feedback.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Got another e-mail from Directv, who insists the problem is on my 2 HR20-700 receivers.

Got any advice?

WPVI (Philly) is almost unwatchable.


----------



## miller1412 (Mar 2, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Got another e-mail from Directv, who insists the problem is on my 2 HR20-700 receivers.
> 
> Got any advice?
> 
> WPVI (Philly) is almost unwatchable.


Email WPVI!! I emailed them this afternoon as was emailed back two times. The gentleman told me that he had gotten two messages today about this issue but when he contacted D* they told him they had not gotten any complaints. I informed him of the five calls I made this week alone and that each call was going to be "elevated" to the proper people. Go to 6abc web site, find the complaints option and let them know what is going on. It frustrates me that D* is saying they don't have any logged complaints when that is clearly not the case.


----------



## Scoot3r (May 1, 2007)

miller1412 said:


> Email WPVI!! I emailed them this afternoon as was emailed back two times. The gentleman told me that he had gotten two messages today about this issue but when he contacted D* they told him they had not gotten any complaints. I informed him of the five calls I made this week alone and that each call was going to be "elevated" to the proper people. Go to 6abc web site, find the complaints option and let them know what is going on. It frustrates me that D* is saying they don't have any logged complaints when that is clearly not the case.


I'm seeing this on WPVI also. I used to see occasional "blips" on WPVI (and NOT on other stations), but in the past few weeks it's gotten way worse. I thought it might be related to the latest HR20 release, but I suppose that could just be coincidence.

I will send them an email. But it's interesting that it seems to happen on ABC in many markets.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Scoot3r said:


> But it's interesting that it seems to happen on ABC in many markets.


and on ESPN (as shown in my post on the previous page) which is an ABC owned station... which leads me to believe this is an ABC problem...


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> and on ESPN (as shown in my post on the previous page) which is an ABC owned station... which leads me to believe this is an ABC problem...


not necessarily. if DTV is bit-starving ABC then it would also effect all channels they own. this is how my local CBS affiliate explined it to me, and they were immediately aware of the issue and its cause when i explained it. they knew right away it wasn't my setup and didn't appreciate that each time their was a complaint, they had to waste their time checking their own system, only to verify what they already knew -- that everything was fine on their end. they've been trying to work with DTV to no avail but felt maybe their new satellite would help with their bandwidth issues. not saying bit-starving is the culprit in all cases, but it clearly is in mine.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

I get it on all three big networks here in Atlanta. Medium on NBC was almost unwatchable last Monday.


----------



## jwilkens (Oct 13, 2006)

I have been getting the green breakup on Philly WPVI 6ABC MPEG4 for years! (Just search forum on WPVI). Still no fix. Lately, there have also been annoying audio dropouts with stuttering, and random pixelation without green breakup - seems to have gotten worse. I have not observed this on any other channel. My satellite signals all seem normal, although I do not know which transponder this channel comes in on. I think it is about time D* looked into this...please!


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Has this been fixed for KGO in San Francisco yet? I have been recording KGO programs on my HR20 from the OTA input so I don't see it. I would like to go back to the MPEG4 satellite version so I have more disk space, but don't want to risk it until I know this is fixed. I record all of the other San Francisco locals via MPEG4 satellite and never see a problem. It was blatantly obvious on KGO though.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

sent my email as well.



puffnstuff said:


> Sent my e-mail . I really hope they fix this soon . It seems to be getting worse . Last night my wife was real pissed and kept yelling for me every time it happened .


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.

Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


----------



## troman (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey_Hey said:


> Has this been fixed for KGO in San Francisco yet? I have been recording KGO programs on my HR20 from the OTA input so I don't see it. I would like to go back to the MPEG4 satellite version so I have more disk space, but don't want to risk it until I know this is fixed. I record all of the other San Francisco locals via MPEG4 satellite and never see a problem. It was blatantly obvious on KGO though.


I don't watch KGO all the time, but I saw the problem as recently as last Thursday night during the broadcast of Lost.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.
> 
> Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


Please Lord, let that be true!


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.
> 
> Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


Any chance you could post the phone number you called and how you got to the HD dept? Can't hurt if more people call about the same thing.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd rather not because I'd feel bad if he got a barrage of calls after he told me that a fix is in the works. I told him I'd let him know if the issue persisted after next Wednesday. Please post back here next Wednesday/Thursday if you are in the DC market and still having the puke. I can, in turn, let him know.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.
> 
> Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


Excellent news! I've complained about this problem with WJLA on DirecTV since Sept. 2006 with no results. I guess it comes down to talking to the right person. DirecTV denied there was any issue, or else tried to tell me it was my setup and wanted to send out a tech. No thanks. Glad there seems to finally be some identified piece of bad equipment.

Will be nice if by next week Lost is clear all the way through.


----------



## Eich (Jan 9, 2007)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.
> 
> Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


Interesting - so it is a problem with some piece of DIRECTV equipment used to pick up the station's HD Feed....


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> I'd rather not because I'd feel bad if he got a barrage of calls after he told me that a fix is in the works. I told him I'd let him know if the issue persisted after next Wednesday. Please post back here next Wednesday/Thursday if you are in the DC market and still having the puke. I can, in turn, let him know.


Can you post something next week to let the rest of us WJLA complainers know when WJLA turns the new equipment online?


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> I'd rather not because I'd feel bad if he got a barrage of calls after he told me that a fix is in the works. I told him I'd let him know if the issue persisted after next Wednesday. Please post back here next Wednesday/Thursday if you are in the DC market and still having the puke. I can, in turn, let him know.


Makes sense to me. I will post back here next week after watching Lost and seeing if the problem is fixed.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> For all those in the DC area, I just spoke with the HD dept at WJLA-7. They are aware of the problem and have been working with directv for about a week on this issue. According to the person I spoke with, a new piece of hardware is being shipped from directv to wjla and should arrive within a week. This should fix the problem. He asked me to call him directly in about a week to let him know if I am still having the issue.
> 
> Maybe an end is in sight for the green puke on WJLA 7 in Wash DC!!


Great news. Thanks for following this up till.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Can you post something next week to let the rest of us WJLA complainers know when WJLA turns the new equipment online?


will do. I'll call them back next Wednesday and just ask if the new equipment is going online.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This issue also occurs on the East Coast DNS HD ABC. Although I rarely watch ABC anymore, so I have not noticed lately. Why is the DNS not included in the poll? Dirty Sexy Money where are you? LOL.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> will do. I'll call them back next Wednesday and just ask if the new equipment is going online.


Great!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I just emailed the chief engineer for WTVD for the problem and hopefully it will get fixed. I noticed this alot tonight while watching Wheel of Fortune and Wife Swap.


----------



## shemp2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Had the problem in Atlanta Monday Night on NBC channel 11 at 10PM (Medium)lasted about 5 minutes and then glitched for a second or two a couple of times later that hour


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

If the fix works for WJLA (ABC) in DC, I'll ask the engineer to provide me an email explaining in detail what the problem was and what was done to fix it. These details could be very helpful for other affiliates.

and, of course, I'll post it to this thread


----------



## fairport (Oct 18, 2006)

One entire episode of lost ---- NO green crap!


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> If you are having the green pixeliztion on Local HD Mpeg4 Channels in Washington DC send your information by e-mail to the office of the President. Send card number with serial number and model receiver along with as much description of the problem to <email removed>. Please do not cover her up with e-mails. This is for green pixelization on local HD channels only.
> 
> _Mod note: Email removed, as specific permission was not granted to have the email address posted_
> Post your issues here in this this thread, as the thread will serve as a "contact point" to post the issues.


Earl,
If you are saying I did have permission from the e-mail address holder, you are wrong. Elaine asked me to get the information out that she needed to get as much information about this problem as possible. That was her e-mail address. Infact she asked me to give out her direct phone number but I told her she would get covered up with calls so she recommended the e-mail address.
If I was supposed to get the permission from DBCTalk, where do I do that?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lost was unwatchable tonight for me from WPVI in Philly. Not a whole lot of green pixels, but pixelation in general and frequent audio dropouts. I stopped watching it halfway through and watched it on another receiver (non MPEG4). Per fairport's post, it sounds like maybe the DC affiliate got this fixed, so I hope they share the information. Thanks.


----------



## rna_dna (Nov 6, 2007)

fairport said:


> One entire episode of lost ---- NO green crap!


I also got through tonights Lost on WJLA in DC without the green puke... at least on one HR20-700. I need to check the other HR20-700 (at a different house) to see if that one managed the same positive result. I will post the results when I find out.


----------



## Tim K (Mar 7, 2008)

Whew. Am I glad to see this isn't just my receiver....or am I? If it was just me I could get a new box. Damn.

Anyway, much like a number of others have posted here, the HD feed from local ABC affiliate WPVI here in Philly is AWFUL. LOST is practically lost with the frequent occurences. Green blotches, pixelation, freezes, audio dropouts...and tonight was a clear night. It seemed much worse tonight than it was last week (Lost is the only ABC program I watch currently (HR21 is my receiver). I did tune in to the local ABC HD news at 11pm and saw the same thing so its got to be a local issue. I emailed WPVI about the problem.

I did a quick check but didn't see this on either of the other networks (NBC or CBS).

-Tim


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Lost was unwatchable tonight for me from WPVI in Philly. Not a whole lot of green pixels, but pixelation in general and frequent audio dropouts. I stopped watching it halfway through and watched it on another receiver (non MPEG4). Per fairport's post, it sounds like maybe the DC affiliate got this fixed, so I hope they share the information. Thanks.


I get this signal also, Lost was just brutal. I suffered through it, but the pixelation and audio drops were severe & frequent.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in Baltimore watching ABC on WMAR. The only time I'm seeing this is during Lost. Pixellation/green breakup and then black screen. Usually it only lasts 3-5 seconds and when the screen clears it's hard to tell if I've missed anything, the scene seems to be at the same spot as it was before the breakup. Because it doesn't last long it's hard to tell.

It's not a major annoyance because usually it only happens once sometimes twice during the broadcast but only during Lost-that's weird!
John


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

rna_dna said:


> I also got through tonights Lost on WJLA in DC without the green puke... at least on one HR20-700. I need to check the other HR20-700 (at a different house) to see if that one managed the same positive result. I will post the results when I find out.


Lost on WJLA was also good for me on my HR21-700 last night. Will have to check it out on my HR20-700 over the weekend, but suspect it will be fine too. Very happy to FINALLY get through an episode of Lost without the green pixelation several times in an episode! Hope that it is really gone for good now. Glad someone found the right people to talk to and got this problem solved!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

BreezeCJ said:


> I get this signal also, Lost was just brutal. I suffered through it, but the pixelation and audio drops were severe & frequent.


 Same problem here with the same station. It is also a problem on my H20 and not just the HR20.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

In Philly, as others have stated: frequent audio drops that lasted a few seconds and some pixelation, but little green pix.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

indeed, no green puke on wjla last night. maybe the fix came through. I'll give them a call sometime today to inquire.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I can concur! No Green breakup last night on Lost in WJLA!!!! Hopefully that will continue. I recorded Eli Stone, but didn't watch it yet. That would be tremendous if they finally fixed it!


----------



## nittanylion99 (May 22, 2007)

eileen22 said:
 

> Lost was unwatchable tonight for me from WPVI in Philly. Not a whole lot of green pixels, but pixelation in general and frequent audio dropouts. I stopped watching it halfway through and watched it on another receiver (non MPEG4). Per fairport's post, it sounds like maybe the DC affiliate got this fixed, so I hope they share the information. Thanks.


Same thing here with WPVI. We had our surround sound on for lost and it was almost painful. I switched to TV sound hoping that it was just the audio feed to my receiver. No such luck. Has anyone in Philly emailed 'PVI yet?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Scott J said:


> In Philly, as others have stated: frequent audio drops that lasted a few seconds and some pixelation, but little green pix.


 Lucky you. The last 3 weeks the problem with WPVI has been so bad with the green pixalation that it's becoming unwatchable in HD. Audio is the least of the problems. I've emailed them twice and have yet to receive any kind of reply.

Maybe I should contact a rival stations consumer advocate to do an expose on their lack of consumer responce. :lol:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> indeed, no green puke on wjla last night. maybe the fix came through. I'll give them a call sometime today to inquire.


As others in DC DMA, no GP on WJLA last night.

One difference: I usually watch Lost after the recording is finished. Last night, I watched it about :30 behind live, while still recording.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> As others in DC DMA, no GP on WJLA last night.
> 
> One difference: I usually watch Lost after the recording is finished. Last night, I watched it about :30 behind live, while still recording.


I've watched it both ways before and always had the green breakup. Last night, I watched it after it finished recording.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> I've watched it both ways before and always had the green breakup. Last night, I watched it after it finished recording.


Same here - I found in the past the green breakup was there whether watching live or not. Last night watched it several minutes behind while it was recording, but doubt that has anything to do with the presence or absence of the green breakup.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

WashDCHR20 said:


> Same here - I found in the past the green breakup was there whether watching live or not. Last night watched it several minutes behind while it was recording, but doubt that has anything to do with the presence or absence of the green breakup.


I am out of town until next week, but I feel confident that if you all are posting WJLA will be clean on my HR20-700 when I get home. I am looking forward to watching LOST with out any interuption. Thanks DIRECTV


----------



## gsteinbrenner (Sep 19, 2006)

I've seen the GP for a couple of years now and it only seems to happen WPVI. I don't watch a lot of tv so I don't mind it that much


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

nittanylion99 said:


> Same thing here with WPVI. We had our surround sound on for lost and it was almost painful. I switched to TV sound hoping that it was just the audio feed to my receiver. No such luck. Has anyone in Philly emailed 'PVI yet?


Yep - they ignored my e-mails.

So I called them at 215-878-9700. They said they've been overwhelmed with phone calls. She told me the engineering director was spending a lot of time with DirecTV, and it's WPVI's opinion that it's DirecTV's fault. She told me that D* agreed that it was their problem.

We shall see...


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, so I called back wjla. for some reason or another he didn't want to email me with specifics. he said he "didn't want to get on the forums". in any case, he told me that the issue is with the encoder that is used with 720p broadcasts. directv does not have enough new encoders to go around at this point, but they are working on it. he speculated that they would start with the top markets and move their way down the list. he verified that the fix was made at wjla this week. if anyone sees the green puke again on wjla, please post back here.

hope this helps. for other markets: he recommended calling directv and ask them to work with the local affiliate to solve the problem. I was hoping for some more details, but he seemed guarded for some reason.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Yep - they ignored my e-mails.
> 
> So I called them at 215-878-9700. They said they've been overwhelmed with phone calls. She told me the engineering director was spending a lot of time with DirecTV, and it's WPVI's opinion that it's DirecTV's fault. She told me that D* agreed that it was their problem.
> 
> We shall see...


 Hummm... I guess that means this won't get fixed for awhile since a DirecTV rep told me it was WPVI's fault and that I should contact them :nono2:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Fortunately, WPVI told me they were in discussions with DirecTV


----------



## nittanylion99 (May 22, 2007)

I sent an email through their website this morning referencing this thread. Maybe that will help.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

It was really bad with Lost last night here in Philly. I've had it crop up before, but losing 3-4 whole seconds of audio is rare. That happened last night during Lost and drove me crazy. I missed some dialogue and that is just not kosher.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

In Madison, I got "green puke" somewhere towards the beginning, and once more towards the end. Usually when that happens, I loose at least the next 20-30 mins to 2 green puke frames toggling back and forth for a few seconds -- sometimes it goes straigt to the end -- but last night, all I got was the 2 very temporary video glitches, so I was actually able to watch the whole episode. My HR20-700 was recording Comedy Central at the same time. (Lost was delayed until 10PM due to high school basketball games here)


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I watched a show recorded from WJLA on Monday evening and saw no GP. I have a few other shows recorded from WJLA through the week that I have yet to watch. I'll check them out over the weekend and report the results. I hope this has been fixed on WJLA and gets addressed quickly for the other local areas.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been experiencing this over the last few weeks as well on my San Francisco MPEG-4 ABC feed. I thought it was just my issue. 

I've e-mailed DTV for a resolution. We'll see where it gets me.


----------



## Winky65 (Feb 28, 2008)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> will do. I'll call them back next Wednesday and just ask if the new equipment is going online.


I watched this weeks Lost last night (recorded Thursday from Channel 7 WJLA HD) and there was no green puke. First episode this season on either D* or E* that did not have it. Had one or two episodes of slight pixel hiccups, but stayed in color. I was happy. The channel still seems bit starved, but I was happy.


----------



## Legion455 (Feb 24, 2008)

I also get the Green Pixilation, .. but here in Louisville, it's on WAVE3 TV (HD channel 3)

Waaaah! 

Allen


----------



## Scoot3r (May 1, 2007)

For what it's worth, my local ABC (WPVI Philadelphia) was bad but appears to have fixed whatever problem they were having as of yesterday. Will let you know if it shows up again.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Just watched three shows we recorded on WJLA(7) last week, including LOST. It is amazing. No problems at all!!! This is the first in 20 months we have been able to watch LOST uninterupted. Great job Elaine at DirecTV.


----------



## wcader (Jan 16, 2008)

Here in St. Louis, Channel 11 (CW affililate KPLR) pixelates about every 13 minutes. You can count on it happening at least twice during a half-hour show and three or four times during an hour show. This is on an HR21-700. This is the only channel that does this and it's really annoying. It happens during that station's locally originated programming and when it's airing programs from the CW network.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

WELL, ABC (WJLA) seems to be fixed but it is still happening on NBC (WRC). We recorded it twice on Law and Order last night. Yes, it is the same green pixelization.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> WELL, ABC (WJLA) seems to be fixed but it is still happening on NBC (WRC). We recorded it twice on Law and Order last night. Yes, it is the same green pixelization.


Not saying you are wrong, because I don't watch Law and Order, but I record Medium and I used to record Chuck, Journeyman, Earl, 30 Rock, The office, and Las Vegas (Yes, Medium is the only show still currently recording) which were all Mpeg4 HD on WRC, and I don't remember seeing the green pixelation once in the last year that I was seeing on ABC. Just checking, are you sure its the same thing? The ABC problem seemed to be affecting everybody watch WJLA. I am not sure this one on NBC is affecting everybody, but as I said I didn't watch Law and Order so maybe it did.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> Not saying you are wrong, because I don't watch Law and Order, but I record Medium and I used to record Chuck, Journeyman, Earl, 30 Rock, The office, and Las Vegas (Yes, Medium is the only show still currently recording) which were all Mpeg4 HD on WRC, and I don't remember seeing the green pixelation once in the last year that I was seeing on ABC.


I have never seen the green pixelation on WRC HD MPEG4 for as long as I've had my HR20 (since September 2006). Only saw it consistently (as in it always happened on any hour long show viewed) on WJLA HD MPEG4. But then again I don't watch Law & Order either. Hope now that WJLA is fixed the problem doesn't start occurring on WRC!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WashDCHR20 said:


> I have never seen the green pixelation on WRC HD MPEG4 for as long as I've had my HR20 (since September 2006). Only saw it consistently (as in it always happened on any hour long show viewed) on WJLA HD MPEG4. But then again I don't watch Law & Order either. Hope now that WJLA is fixed the problem doesn't start occurring on WRC!


I believe I saw the GP once on WRC, several months ago. But nowhere else except WJLA, and always on WJLA, until last week.


----------



## troman (Mar 9, 2007)

Truffles100 said:


> I've been experiencing this over the last few weeks as well on my San Francisco MPEG-4 ABC feed. I thought it was just my issue.


It's definitely not just you. I've been seeing this issue on KGO's broadcast of LOST since the season started, and can confirm there were at least 2 events in last Thursday night's broadcast (3/6), so it's not fixed yet.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

Last week was the first time we were able to watch any primetime shows on WJLA without the green puke.

I hope it is fixed.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, everyone who said that OTA tuners are no longer need was dead on.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> Well I just emailed the chief engineer for WTVD for the problem and hopefully it will get fixed. I noticed this alot tonight while watching Wheel of Fortune and Wife Swap.


Well I haven't gotten a response back yet but tonight I went to watch Wheel of Fortune and all I got was a black screen and I just checked again and I got the No need to call us they are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable message so maybe WTVD got the part from D* and is working to fix it.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I watched a number of shows recorded off WJLA last week and a couple tonight and it looks like the GP on WJLA has been eliminated with the installation of the new equipment they received from D*.


----------



## Gatorfan11 (Nov 15, 2007)

We've experienced the problem with the WSB 2 (ABC) and WXIA 11 (NBC) on our HR21 down here in ATL. We've noticed some of the pixelation with live TV but most definitely with recorded shows. A recent episode of Law & Order the wife recorded was fine for sound but unwatchable from start to finish because of the pixelation.

Is it even worth it to call DirecTV or does this one appear to be the same ongoing issues that peope have been detailing here?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> Well I haven't gotten a response back yet but tonight I went to watch Wheel of Fortune and all I got was a black screen and I just checked again and I got the No need to call us they are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable message so maybe WTVD got the part from D* and is working to fix it.


Well the Problem is not fixed yet with WTVD. Here is a pic of what I saw at the end of Wheel Of Fortune tonight. I am going to email the engineer again and this time include this picture.

View attachment 12765


----------



## Tim K (Mar 7, 2008)

I never got a response from WPVI. I called DTV and spoke to a CSR. She checked their logs and saw that there is a problem being worked on. She told me that if she can see a problem that means it has been escalated because it would not appear on her system until multiple reports had been received and the techs acknowledge a problem.

It doesn't make me feel any better....but at least they didn't pretend it was just my equipment and ask me to reset it....


----------



## shemp2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Gatorfan11 said:


> We've experienced the problem with the WSB 2 (ABC) and WXIA 11 (NBC) on our HR21 down here in ATL. We've noticed some of the pixelation with live TV but most definitely with recorded shows. A recent episode of Law & Order the wife recorded was fine for sound but unwatchable from start to finish because of the pixelation.
> 
> Is it even worth it to call DirecTV or does this one appear to be the same ongoing issues that peope have been detailing here?


I am in ATL and have the same problem with my HR21. I emailed 11 tech support but did not get a answer.

It seems that the majority around the country are having the problem on ABC. However, it sounds like you and I are having it worse on NBC. I recorded "Medium" on 3/3 and lost 10 minutes to the green stuff. "Lost" this week only briefly glitched once or twice.


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

shemp2000 said:


> I am in ATL and have the same problem with my HR21. I emailed 11 tech support but did not get a answer.
> 
> It seems that the majority around the country are having the problem on ABC. However, it sounds like you and I are having it worse on NBC. I recorded "Medium" on 3/3 and lost 10 minutes to the green stuff. "Lost" this week only briefly glitched once or twice.


IT'S BACK!
WJLA(7 ABC) in Washington DC is back to pixelization land. We went 3 days with out it, but it's slowly coming back. We have seen it about every hour for 20-30 seconds at a tiime. But we also have it on NBC,CBS and FOX to a lesser extent.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> IT'S BACK!
> WJLA(7 ABC) in Washington DC is back to pixelization land. We went 3 days with out it, but it's slowly coming back. We have seen it about every hour for 20-30 seconds at a tiime. But we also have it on NBC,CBS and FOX to a lesser extent.


crud. I'll be watching out for it on 'Lost' tomorrow night. and then calling WJLA to see what happened.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

VAHDFan said:


> IT'S BACK!
> WJLA(7 ABC) in Washington DC is back to pixelization land. We went 3 days with out it, but it's slowly coming back. We have seen it about every hour for 20-30 seconds at a tiime. But we also have it on NBC,CBS and FOX to a lesser extent.


I watched 2 episodes of Lost, 1 of Eli Stone and the 11:00pm local news on WJLA last evening (3/13) and didn't see any GP or pixilation of any kind. I have noticed more pixilation on WRC (NBC) lately but it's not the GP that was so prevalent on WJLA. The biggest issue I have with WRC is lip/audio sync being terrible most of the time. WTTG (FOX) and WUSA (CBS) are generally pretty good from my perspective.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Same here. No green puke in Lost last night for the second week in a row!!!

I didn't have any problems with Medium on WRC this week either.


----------



## shemp2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

About 30 seconds of green blocking on Lost, right when the captain was talking about the Black Box Flight Recorder. Atlanta Channel 2.

Does anyone know if different people see it at different times? For example, would everyone in Atlanta with a HR21 see this problem at the same time or is it more a case of the individual receiver messing up.

I would be interested if anyone else in Atlanta wathcing Lost saw the problem at the same time I did, as described above.


----------



## Tim K (Mar 7, 2008)

Here in Philly on WPVI last night I had NO green pixelation during Lost (well, there was a blob when they cut from the last commercial into the local news). There were no freezes. There was only one audio drop of about 2-3 seconds during Lost and one audio drop during a commercial.

Keeping my fingers crossed here that they fixed it.....


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tim K said:


> Here in Philly on WPVI last night I had NO green pixelation during Lost (well, there was a blob when they cut from the last commercial into the local news). There were no freezes. There was only one audio drop of about 2-3 seconds during Lost and one audio drop during a commercial.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed here that they fixed it.....


I am also in Philly, and there was no GP and only one audio dropout when Juliet was talking to Sun (the first time). I was watching it delayed, so I didn't see the commercials. This is a great improvement, whatever they did seemed to work.


----------



## nittanylion99 (May 22, 2007)

i am going to repeat myself, but i find comfort in the fact that the audio dropped at the same point in Lost on WPVI as everyone else. It removes individual setups and signal strengths from the equation.

although I will say, the problems on WPVI are consistent but sporadic. And you can tell when its going to be a bad day pretty early on. I just hope they get it all resolved soon. After next week, they have about 5 weeks to get it all straightened out before all of their shows go full force.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> I am also in Philly, and there was no GP and only one audio dropout when Juliet was talking to Sun (the first time). I was watching it delayed, so I didn't see the commercials. This is a great improvement, whatever they did seemed to work.


Likewise. It seems much better this past week. Hopefully it stays this way!!


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, for the first time in quite a while, Lost recorded fine for me last night (Wash DC WJLA I think).

Woohoo!


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Golfman said:


> I watched 2 episodes of Lost, 1 of Eli Stone and the 11:00pm local news on WJLA last evening (3/13) and didn't see any GP or pixilation of any kind. I have noticed more pixilation on WRC (NBC) lately but it's not the GP that was so prevalent on WJLA. The biggest issue I have with WRC is lip/audio sync being terrible most of the time. WTTG (FOX) and WUSA (CBS) are generally pretty good from my perspective.


Same here, WJLA GP seems to be gone, but have a slight amount of pixilation on WRC and WJLA but nothing even close to before. My contact tells me that the engineers are now at 98%.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

shemp2000 said:


> About 30 seconds of green blocking on Lost, right when the captain was talking about the Black Box Flight Recorder. Atlanta Channel 2.
> 
> Does anyone know if different people see it at different times? For example, would everyone in Atlanta with a HR21 see this problem at the same time or is it more a case of the individual receiver messing up.
> 
> I would be interested if anyone else in Atlanta wathcing Lost saw the problem at the same time I did, as described above.


Yes! I had the green pixilation (large chunky blocks covering the entire screen) at exactly the same point in Lost that you did. I'm also in the Atlanta market. I have an HR20 and have noticed the GP problem on Lost and ABC for quite some time. In the past, the problem has been a lot worse. What we saw during the last episode of Lost actually was an improvement. However, it does show that mutliple subscribers at least in Atlanta had the same problem at the same time. So... what's the problem that causes this and better yet, what is the solution?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

my local abc hd station got better for a while.. but has since gone down the drain again...

my wife's recording of 'Samantha Who' from Monday night was ruined... every 20 seconds or so... the screen would become garbled and pixelated... sometimes green, sometimes not... and there would be "electronic stutters" of the audio.. it happened throughout the entire recording...

luckily, she was able to purchase it on our Apple TV and watch it again... just kinda sad that she had to do that...

example...


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> my local abc hd station got better for a while.. but has since gone down the drain again...
> 
> my wife's recording of 'Samantha Who' from Monday night was ruined... every 20 seconds or so... the screen would become garbled and pixelated... sometimes green, sometimes not... and there would be "electronic stutters" of the audio.. it happened throughout the entire recording...
> 
> ...


 Yea... it's back on the Philadelphia ABC also. It's the only station that has this problem anymore. Like you it had gone away for a couple weeks and now it's back. Makes shows unwatchable at times. ABC is getting viewed alot less in my household lately because of it.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 30, 2007)

Its alive and thriving in Wisconsin as well. See the thread below:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=125609


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> my local abc hd station got better for a while.. but has since gone down the drain again...
> 
> my wife's recording of 'Samantha Who' from Monday night was ruined... every 20 seconds or so... the screen would become garbled and pixelated... sometimes green, sometimes not... and there would be "electronic stutters" of the audio.. it happened throughout the entire recording...
> 
> ...


FYI, Your wife could have streamed the show from the ABC web page for no charge. Could have saved whatever AppleTV charges for it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Golfman said:


> FYI, Your wife could have streamed the show from the ABC web page for no charge. Could have saved whatever AppleTV charges for it.


yeah... but I think they have commercials in it that way... and... she would rather watch it on the big screen... rather than the computer...

it's only $1.99... so not a huge deal... just shouldn't have to do either one... ya know?


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Yea... it's back on the Philadelphia ABC also. It's the only station that has this problem anymore. Like you it had gone away for a couple weeks and now it's back. Makes shows unwatchable at times. ABC is getting viewed alot less in my household lately because of it.


Still having audio problems here as well. During America's Funniest Home Videos, Desperate Housewives and Brothers and Sisters tonight about every 15 seconds or so the audio would stutter for a brief second. I have not had pixelation issues since, but the audio dropout/stutter is utterly annoying. I notice this ONLY on WPVI here in Philly and a bit on Starz the other week.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I saw the green pixelies for the first time with Harry Potter the other night.

Only happening on ABC local from D*.

As for frequency of the green pixelies, I watched about 20 mintues of the movie and saw the pixelization 3 times.


----------



## andrens (Oct 13, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I saw the green pixelies for the first time with Harry Potter the other night.
> 
> Only happening on ABC local from D*.
> 
> As for frequency of the green pixelies, I watched about 20 mintues of the movie and saw the pixelization 3 times.


I just watched my recording of 30 Rock and had the green pixilation on the bottom half of the screen. It was near the end of the show in the subway scene. This is the first time I experienced this problem. Also had audio dropouts. So this rules out only being an ABC problem.


----------

